# Jeans or Jodhpurs?



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I find jeans to definitely be more restrictive than my breeches... and unless you are ultra particular about the ones you get, the inseam can really rub the heck out of your leg and your saddle!


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

It depends what I'm doing. If I'm planning on just going for a quiet hack I'll often just wear jeans, but if I'm going to do some schooling or jumping, I feel much more comfortable in jodpurs.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

I wear jeans no matter what. even when i start riding english i will wear jeans. i could never weat Jods anyway my hips are HUGE!!!!


----------



## Jump4heaven (Feb 26, 2009)

I usually use jeans because I know my family will be all.. "Ha ha look at her pants!"... Yeah.. My family would do that XD


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

This is a GREAT thread!

Honestly, jeans DO have that inseam, I would love to see someone make jeans that are as comfortable to wear as they are to ride in. But I am a blue jean addict, has been my uniform for so long now. If I am goin for a long ride off property and ridin english, I wear the jodphers, but if I am ridin bareback, western, or just hackin around on the property, I am usually in jeans. 

Jeans are my choice, but that is with all admittance to the drawbacks of ridin in them. When I ride in jodphers in the winter, I like chaps......

This would make a GREAT poll, too!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

DEFINATLY jods! Or my ariat special jeans, they have no inseam and have knee patches just like breeches! Gotta love them!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

well i usually only wear jeans but when im trail riding i refuse to wear jeans! you never know if you are gonna come across a creek or some thing and wearing wet jeans sucks! so most the time i wear shorts or sweat pants on trail rides.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I wear jods. At pony trekking centres across the UK you will see signs saying 'Do NOT wear jeans', because so many inexperienced riders end up with blisters from the inseam.

I have seen stretchy-denim jods before.


----------



## Whiskey Lullaby (Feb 24, 2009)

I have never heard of Jods. My friends and I call them breeches.(are they the same thing?) I wear breeches when I'm in an english saddle, and jeans in a western. It would look silly for me to walk down the trail in a western saddle and breeches!


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

i wear breeches when im jumping, but if im just doing flat or a trail then i wear jeans. =]


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Jods is just a nickname for jodhpurs. I'm not sure what the differences are between breeches and jodhpurs, but everyone I know rides in jodhpurs.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Jods or breeches by far but if i'm going riding and my jods are in the wash i will wear jeans.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

DarkChylde said:


> Honestly, jeans DO have that inseam, I would love to see someone make jeans that are as comfortable to wear as they are to ride in.


Jeans that are specifically designed for riding do not have the extra material on the inseam. Check out Wranglers

NRS - National Ropers Supply - Western wear, horse tack, horse trailers, team roping, cowboy boots & hats


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Oooh, thank you!


I think I'm in love....


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

haha lol. I have a really cool pair of jodphurs for my horse riding lesson. They take forever to get on because they are so long but they look really good on me. They are also very good when riding. 
I wore jeans three weeks ago to my horse riding lesson(didn't have jod's yet) and they were very uncomfortable to get onto the horse. I did get onto the horse, but jod make it much easier for me 

P.S. I wanted to make this a poll but couldn't find where to make a poll...


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I wear both. Depends on what I feel like or what is clean, or at least wearable clean haha.

Difference between jodhpurs and breeches... joddy's go all the way to the ankle and are made to sit over the top of a short boot/paddock boot. Breeches are shorter, either to the bottom of the knee or half way down the calf and are made to be worn under tall boots.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

oh ok. Then mine are defiently jod's


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

For lessons I usually wear my breeches. But sometimes I'll be lazy & just wear jeans, haha. :lol:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I LOVE riding in my jods way better than jeans. One thing i dont like about the jods is that if i have not shaved and my legs in like 2 days they are prickly and that it hurts my legs when i am riding


----------



## Xoras (Sep 23, 2008)

Jodhpurs.

I've never worn jeans while riding, but I imagine getting my half chaps on would be a NIGHTMARE, and it's already obnoxious enough as it is. XD All my jeans flare out at the bottom, so I'd have to fold it over, and I've lost some weight, so my jeans are baggier...

I'd rather not deal with all that, lol. XP


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I love my jods and breeches, but I'm out at the barn too much and I don't have enough pairs to satisfy every time. So, nine times out of ten, I wear my jeans to the barn and save my jods for the shows. I learned to ride in a very low-key barn, and they all rode Western except for myself and another girl, so we all wore jeans most of the time, and it just became habit, mostly.

I don't mind riding in jeans.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

_Definitely_ jeans.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Jeans for me, have been from day dot....Im thinking about trying Joddies though.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I find jods really comfortable becuase of the way they fit - the seams are obviously made for riding, but also there are no random bits of fabric to get bunched up or caught or twisted. It's just ... easier to move in them. For example, I'm wearing jeans right now, and if I cross one leg over the other the fabric moves and bunches along the inseam and where leg meets hip. I don't get that in jodhpurs.

I only own two pairs of jods, but the people I know who ride every day and all have loads. They have good pairs and casual pairs that get worn for mucking out and casual riding and end up filthy xD I have a pair of navy and blue jodhpurs, which are nice, and a pair of pink-white-green-blue-orange candy-coloured pinstripe ones which everyone admires


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I prefer jods, but I always go to riding directly from school and I don't have much time to change if I want to make it to the barn on time. If I'm wearing jeans to school, it's easier just to keep them on and not change before riding. I only wear jods when I have gym at school and have to wear sweatpants... in that case, there's no point in changing into jeans when changing into jods takes just as long.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

well I have a pair of the most comfy "barn jeans" - they are a little stretchy in the material which makes all the difference! But in the spring/summer I'll prob go back to my breeches again!


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

When I'm going on a trail ride or riding bareback I usually wear jeans.But, when I'm at lessons,shows or working seriously working my horse I wear my jods.Usually I will end up wearing my jods atleast 5 days a week and jeans once when riding.
Basically I ♥♥♥ my jods!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Jods are awesome. Yesterday I had my lesson and they were so comfortable. They are a dark blue- black colour. Several people admired them and asked where I got them from ^^


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a few pairs of jods and riding tights. I find them most comfortable for riding.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

i wear jeans all the time anyway and have never worn jods or breeches or whatever 
that whole inseam thing, that has never happened to me....the only time i got blisters from riding was when i rode in shorts one time....


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I ride in both, but mostly jeans. I have a pair of Levi's (501, I think) that are perfect for riding. In fact, I got them at a tack store and they are very durable. They have a tapered leg that makes putting my half chaps on a breeze. 

I also like to ride in breeches but the only two pairs I have right now are my show breeches and they weren't cheap so I'm trying to keep them nice. I have started to ride in them more with my tall boots so I can get used to the feel before show season.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

in horse deals (australian mag) last mouth there was jodies made out of jean materal, they looked like normal jeans except they were tight.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I ride in joddies, always. I used to ride in jeans, but then every pair I rode in eventually split on the inner thigh... I got sick of having to buy new jeans!! 

joddies over here are very low-tech compared to what you guys have in the states. Thick material and very restrictive. I boguht a few pairs of joddies (riding tights?) Made of a spandex-ish material (kerrits brand) When I was iver there, and they are my favourite by far. Especially for mounted games!


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

I've never ridden in jods, just jeans, but i've never had any problems with them. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

I ride in breeches. I find jeans really restrictive. Anda ll of my jeans are low rise aswell, and I am so tall the my hips are a lot higher up than normal people so they slip down when I bend over. I don't want the look like a plumber while jumping haha. And the gromets on the back pockets dig into the saddle and scratches them up.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

breeches. we're not allowed to wear jeans in my riding lessons


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I only own 1 pair of jods, and I only wear them during winter UNDER my jeans... And most of the time I just wear long john's under my jeans instead of jods... lol.

I wear jeans more often than not... I haven't worn shorts in four or five years now... If I go swimming with a horse, I'm in jeans... Lol.

The skin tight jeans are VERY comfortable to ride in, but I'll ride in the looser jeans too. The only time the inseam of jeans has ever bothered me is when the jeans in question are getting so thin from being worn all the time... When that happens, I throw them out and go on to the next pair, lol.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Jodphurs are really comfortable. They aren't annoying at all


----------

